# Travel Destinations > North America >  hotel near epcot

## tranzysmitha

please tell me hotels near epcot in florida?

----------


## jemy1

Yes there are lots of resort you can find here lowcost.com lots of information about that please visit for more info

----------


## peterlee

There are many beautiful hotels. Some of them are:
1. Walt Disney World Dolphin
2. Walt Disney World Swan

----------


## mathew999john

> please tell me hotels near epcot in florida?


Well I have been to Epcot(FL) while being on business tours, so I can suggest you some names of hotels to book :-
1> DoubleTree Suites by Hilton Orlando - Lake Buena Vista
2 > Hyatt Regency Grand Cypress
3> Best Western Lake Buena Vista Resort Hotel
4> Royal Plaza Hotel

I would also recommend you one thing that if you are seeking for hotels in Florida then you should contact a travel agency like http://www.tripntourpackages.com/hotels/ and http://www.tripadvisor.in/Hotels . Reason being these agencies always offer wide range of hotels and flights all over the world so along with approaching hotels individually you can also contact through these travel agency's websites may be you can get more cheap deal from here.

----------


## crabiajohan

Continental plaza kissimmee is the best hotel near Epcot. this hotel is located at the heart of the Florida. The surroundings of hotel are awesome and give the complete feeling of luxury. The hotel is close to many famous tourist destinations. Some of the famous places which are near to the hotel area are magic kingdom, epcot, Hollywood studios, animal kingdom etc.

----------


## travelinstyle

You can find a hotel with Crispy Hotels search! Very user friendly - been using Crispy for over a year now and doesn't fail me.


I hope this helps!

----------


## jems jon

Maingate Lakeside Resort ...

----------


## herryjohn

Arround Epcot have many hotels.some of them are...
 Waldorf Astoria Orlando 
 Orlando Bonnet Creek Resort
 Walt Disney World Dolphin.

----------


## Horence

This is a happy tour for me to read on your post, thanks.

----------


## davidsmith36

Around Epcot have numerous inns. some of them are...
1.Orlando Bonnet Creek Resort
2.Walt Disney World
3.Disney's Contemporary Resort

----------


## Kiwi123

Disney's Beach Club Resort
Disney's Beach Club Villas


You can more at: https://www.hotels.com/de1635500/hot...es-of-america/

----------

